# Pediatrician and School in JLT area



## Livingindubai (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi 

Can you gurus please let me know if there are any Pediatricians that you recommend in and around the JLT area. I have a 2 year old.

Also, are there any schools/montessoris/learning centers that I can send my daughter to that you recommend in that area or perhaps even a little drive from there.

I have heard of Hummingbird. How do you rate it?

Greatly appreciate your help !!


----------



## lookingforsmth (Nov 23, 2010)

for a pediatrician check these:
Welcare Clinic in Ibn Battuta mall, phone - 4409000
Life Line Medical Centre - Dubai Marina, Flat # 114, Al Fattan Marina Tower 2, phone - 3991119


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

we use the Welcare Ambulatory Care Center in Knowledge Village (you can google the name) which has three good paediatricians. Would be about 10 min drive from JLT though


----------



## pinayblues (Apr 21, 2011)

My daughter's pedia is Dr. Kumar from Welcare Ibn battuta. He is good.

For schools you may check UAE Dubai Schools Directory Hospitals Shopping Malls Parks & Beaches Directories. you can check nurseries there as well.


----------

